# MY State sponsorship application with SA - Rejected - Please help me.



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

This was the message that I've received when I lodged my State sponsorship with SA . They refused it 

*Nomination application refused due to not meeting the work experience requirement. Applicants need to have: - one year of skilled work experience in the past three years In addition, any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia OR the applicant has met the minimum work experience requirement and is currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (and has been employed in that position in South Australia for a minimum of three months). For further information, please refer to point 7 on the Immigration SA website link below: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 Should the applicant still seek State Nomination then a completely new application is required, addressing the reason for refusal. There is no re-visit on this application. If the applicant is planning on re-applying for South Australian state nomination this program year, they may use their existing Expression of Interest (EOI) for future applications to Immigration SA. Applicants will need to ensure that the information in their EOI meets all Immigration SA criteria – in particular, please refer to point 15 on the eligibility requirements page: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 Alternatively, if the applicant is not planning to re-apply for state nomination, they may wish to edit their Expression of Interest (EOI). Any applicant requiring migration advice, may wish to use the services of a registered Migration Agent to obtain information on possible alternative migration pathways.
*

I've got the positive skills assessment and my current job is related to that. At the moment my points are:

Age ----------------------------------> 25
Qualification:- Adv.Diploma -----> 10
IELTS:- 6 in each band ----------> 0
Overseas exp (8years)-----------> 15
Aus.Expperience (6years)--------> 5
State Sponsorship-----------------> 5

I'm currently working in NSW and 312512(my occupation) is not on their state sponsorship occupation list.
I've checked the 2013's state occupation list for SA and my occupation is still there which is a good news. 

Now my question is:-

Do you think if I could able to secure 7 in each band in IELTS which fetches me 10 more points moreover I will be no longer dependent on my Australian experience for 5 points.

Any valuable suggestions and advised would be much appreciated.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes. Often IELTS is the fastest way. And scores till 7 can be achieved. After 7 it it gets very hard.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Yes. Often IELTS is the fastest way. And scores till 7 can be achieved. After 7 it it gets very hard.



Thank you for the quick reply trinkasharma

As I'm on 457 they are asking for a job offer previously based on these points:
(Taken from their website)

*7.1 The general requirement is one year of skilled work experience in the past three years. However, certain exceptions may apply (see heading “Work Experience Waiver”).

7.2 This skilled work experience is defined as at least 20 hrs per week of paid employment in a skilled occupation. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or Immigration SA’s current Offlist.

7.3 This paid skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of your qualification(s).

7.4 Any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia OR the applicant has met the minimum work experience requirement and is currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (and has been employed in that position in South Australia for a minimum of three months).*

So if I secure band 7 in each, do you think I can still apply for 190 whilst I'm onshore?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You can at least get another employer because in many places you can change the employer. It is called variation of conditions in NZ and is much faster than a new visa.

Also with your age, it seems that you may be married. Can your spouse appear for ielts and has a degree which can get you points?


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> You can at least get another employer because in many places you can change the employer. It is called variation of conditions in NZ and is much faster than a new visa.
> 
> Also with your age, it seems that you may be married. Can your spouse appear for ielts and has a degree which can get you points?


With the new 457 rules it's getting very difficult to find a new sponsor 

Yep I'm married but at the starting of the age bracket for 25 points.
My wife is still pursuing her B.E in Computer Science.so i don't think of points from her.


----------

